# How much for an ex racehorse that hunts?



## Christmas Crumpet (14 April 2013)

Just curious to know how much someone would be willing to pay for an ex racehorse that hunts? Still p2p'ing. 11 years old, sound, nice kind horse and in good nick. Well behaved etc. Just doesnt want to race anymore.

I tried said horse this morning and owner turned down my offer. £3.5k. I offered £2.5k. 

I didn't think that was too cheeky. Owner obviously did!!


----------



## tootsietoo (15 April 2013)

I am no expert.  It does depend how he does out hunting I think.  I mean, people will pay between £5k and £10k for a smart, clockwork hunter aged about 7, won't they?  But he is a bit older, perhaps not as "smart" looking as a warmblood type and may not be as easy as some would like if he has raced (making lots of assumptions here!).  So I don't think your offer sounds out of order.

People give away ex racehorses though.  I have two freebies eating their heads off in my field as we speak.  Obviously though that means a summer and a season of schooling and you don't know if they would take to it ever.  So how much are you prepared to pay to save yourself the schooling and the uncertainty?

That is a bit of a ramble, sorry.


----------



## s4sugar (15 April 2013)

How much would you have offered if he had never raced?

TBH unless he had been trashed as a baby, it would make no difference to me what he is worth now. Sounds like he would be nearer £4k for next hunting season if he is a good hunter.


----------



## wench (15 April 2013)

I paid £2k for an excellent mannerly hunter about 6 years ago. TB type that I believed to have done some P2P in his previous home.


----------



## Judgemental (15 April 2013)

carolineb said:



			Just curious to know how much someone would be willing to pay for an ex racehorse that hunts? Still p2p'ing. 11 years old, sound, nice kind horse and in good nick. Well behaved etc. Just doesnt want to race anymore.

I tried said horse this morning and owner turned down my offer. £3.5k. I offered £2.5k. 

I didn't think that was too cheeky. Owner obviously did!!
		
Click to expand...

First question I would ask Carolineb, how does he go across the S Dorset, BV, Portman and Cattistock Vales? How are his tendons after hunting in deep clay holes.

Is he good over hedges? 

That's assuming he is warranted to box, clip, traffic and shoe, no vices, does not kick hounds.

Wonder why I thought of those four vales, informed guess I guess

If a horse of that calibre is any good they must be up to the rigours of vale country. I take it we are talking about National Hunt racing.

Too many of these horses that have been raced, are great on decent manicured turf, on a track or indeed the old turf in the aforemented countries. However get them in the deep vale country and you wish you had left them where they were?

In my opinion for an 11 year old £3k would be sufficient if they were up to all those specifications. There are too many about. So I would say your offer was about right, after all the vendor could counter you.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (16 April 2013)

Judgemental... do I know you?!!!! Or do you just do your research?!!!

No idea about it hunting in the vale. It doesn't hunt with any of us in those 4 vales. They don't have vale country where it comes from I don't think. Certainly very few hedges. 

Quite interesting to hear people's points of view. Noone I've spoken to would pay more than £1.5k (if that) for an ex racehorse that hunts. We are surrounded by trainers round here and you can always pick up a freebie - regardless of how much it cost originally!! 

Have to say though that the person who was selling it (on behalf of its owner) was the best person selling a horse I've ever come across. Felt bad for trying horse and putting her out a bit to then turn round and offer less than the asking price. However advert did say £3.5k ONO.


----------



## Sherston (16 April 2013)

In my book any horse that is sound with resonable confirmation and not worn out, 11 years old, hunts well, jumps well and doesn't look like it should be pulling a cart is worth £3k all day long. 

If its up to doing the big days - Mon / Fri Quorn, Tues Cotts etc and will jump a gate its worth £5k all day long. (and both more in season). 

Doesn't matter what the breeding is, what matters is what it will do and for how long.

Being slightly simplistic of course.


----------



## Miss L Toe (16 April 2013)

Is it Denman?


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (16 April 2013)

No its def. not Denman!!!

I did put in an offer thinking that perhaps the owner might be willing to negotiate but horse only just gone on the market so guess they are waiting to see whether someone will pay full whack for it.


----------



## Judgemental (16 April 2013)

carolineb said:



			Judgemental... do I know you?!!!! Or do you just do your research?!!!

No idea about it hunting in the vale. It doesn't hunt with any of us in those 4 vales. They don't have vale country where it comes from I don't think. Certainly very few hedges. 

Quite interesting to hear people's points of view. Noone I've spoken to would pay more than £1.5k (if that) for an ex racehorse that hunts. We are surrounded by trainers round here and you can always pick up a freebie - regardless of how much it cost originally!! 

Have to say though that the person who was selling it (on behalf of its owner) was the best person selling a horse I've ever come across. Felt bad for trying horse and putting her out a bit to then turn round and offer less than the asking price. However advert did say £3.5k ONO.
		
Click to expand...

Carolineb, only the best professional opinions to be found on this forum and the older I become ........

That said, don't worry about trying a horse and then not giving the asking price or even close to it. Sounds if the vendor was a seasoned seller, taking a cut and knew how to embarrass you that you were not prepared to pay the price. As you say, "the best person selling a horse I've ever come across".    

When you do buy, make sure they give some luck money and spit on their hand before shaking your's!


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (16 April 2013)

Judgemental - you never answered how you knew the country I hunted in...!!!


----------



## Judgemental (16 April 2013)

carolineb said:



			Judgemental - you never answered how you knew the country I hunted in...!!!
		
Click to expand...

Intuition.

Also if one pays attention to what regular posters say over time, a general framework of their location is gathered.

You also have a thread entitled "Good barefoot trimmer covering Dorset area".

I would suggest you are in the orbit of Mappowder but I might be wrong, Stourton Caundle perhaps?


----------



## tootsietoo (16 April 2013)

carolineb you have a stalker!

Would you mind if I hijacked this thread?  Because I've been desperate to do a "value my horse" thread but not dared because of the rules!

At the end of the summer I may sell my horse to a friend.  I emphasise, he is not for sale!  He is 15, IDxTB 16hh, hunted all his life, completely bombproof, jumps what you want, goes how and where you want BUT he has a large melanoma on his neck (bigger than a hand) which is unsightly and growing very slowly, but doesn't affect him.  How much do I tell her I want for him??


----------



## Kaylum (16 April 2013)

Sherston said:



			In my book any horse that is sound with resonable confirmation and not worn out, 11 years old, hunts well, jumps well and doesn't look like it should be pulling a cart is worth £3k all day long. 

If its up to doing the big days - Mon / Fri Quorn, Tues Cotts etc and will jump a gate its worth £5k all day long. (and both more in season). 

Doesn't matter what the breeding is, what matters is what it will do and for how long.

Being slightly simplistic of course.
		
Click to expand...

This exactly.  If it can do its job it's worth the money whether its raced or not.


----------



## Judgemental (16 April 2013)

tootsietoo said:



			carolineb you have a stalker!
		
Click to expand...

I have read some really very stupid and irrelevant comments lacking in any constuctive contribution whatsoever on this forum over time.........

I said, "Also if one pays attention to what regular posters say over time, a general framework of their location is gathered".

the word "regular" is paramount


----------



## tootsietoo (16 April 2013)

don't be oversensitive judgemental, just a gentle joke!  nothing wrong with being a bit nosy anyway, my husband is a terrible internet stalker, it's a little game he has, to see just how much information he can find about someone on the internet.  it is really shocking how much information is out there about so many people.  And I don't have time to be a "regular" I'm afraid.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (17 April 2013)

Judgemental - you are nearly right give or take about 5 miles!! And no, I don't think you are a stalker!!

Hunt with S.D/Portman but live in BV country. Am looking for a horse that will be tough enough to do some BV days too. Our country is either bottomless mud, flints or down by the sea. Not asking much then. Oh and something that is sane and sensible and nice to have around.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (17 April 2013)

Kaylum said:



			This exactly.  If it can do its job it's worth the money whether its raced or not.
		
Click to expand...

With regards this post... horse has only hunted this season, has not done any vale days so not proven in 'Big' country as it were. I have no idea what its like jumping stout timber. I only jumped a few tyres, logs and very small hurdles on it.

I would be delighted to find a hunter that could do Quorn Mon/Fri's for £5k and would willingly pay the money for that!! However I will only offer what I think the horse is worth and will only budge on price if I feel I really want the horse and its worth that to me.


----------



## Orangehorse (17 April 2013)

I think your offer was spot on.  You know it has hunted for a season,  so it is not a killer-maniac, but you don't know what sort of hunting, or what it is like jumping bigger fences.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (17 April 2013)

Sounds reasonable offer to me. I would not want to be paying any more. We bought proven 16.3 ID 8 yo hunter for £2750....they were asking £5000. He was worth every penny.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (18 April 2013)

Just to say thanks everyone for your advice. I do love proper hunting people - we all seem to think the same in a roundabout fashion!!

If anyone hears of a nice, sensible hunter in the South West or not too many miles away then please do let me know. Home for life if its good and the horses come at the top of the list followed by baby, dogs and then husband!!!


----------



## Tnavas (7 May 2013)

Forget the words TB and racehorse!

They are horses and as such the owner deserves to receive fare payment for the horse.

At the age this one is and still sound he's worth his money.


----------



## Amymay (7 May 2013)

Kaylum said:



			This exactly.  If it can do its job it's worth the money whether its raced or not.
		
Click to expand...

Agree 100%.


----------



## marley and danni (8 May 2013)

Yup i agree forget the racehirse factor and offer 3k. I have a racehorse 8yo retrained by me last 2 years hes xc sj showingand excels in hunting feild could take a novice out and be perfect. I wouldnt sell him for less than 2.5k and when bes done another season this year the price tag would go up. He goes at back middle or upfront. 

I would offer 3k x


----------

